# Need Gift IDEAS!? (for my husband)



## mmafighterwife (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm sorry to make an account just for this question but I can't think of any ideas as to what to get my husband for Christmas.
He has one his first two cage fights, he trains Jiu Jitsu EVERYDAY "& I mean everyday!" We have a wonderful School near us that has classes & other events Mon-Fri. 

He's really progressing & his next fight is January 22nd. 
I need christmas gift Ideas!! All he has said is that he would like to have some thing that he can use to work out his neck, But I can't remember exactly what it was.
We both have read Forrest Griffins book "GOT FIGHT" & I think he'd be interested in another like it or one that has Techniques he can use.

What are some other Ideas, Help Please!?
For those of you that actually fight, what would you consider a great Christmas Gift?!
His favorite fighter is Fedor Emelianenko, I think this is because Fedor reminds my husband of himself a lot. They both are shorter/stocky men & watching how he does thing being this size helps.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Why do a lot of people write won as one? is just because they sound alike? or is it an acceptable meaning of the word one? Not trying to be an ass or anything, english is my second language so i wouldn't know.

Sorry to Hijack the thread, back on topic..

I guess that he would appreciate anything you get him, how much can you afford on it? it would be a good guide.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

can't go wrong with UFC's 100 greatest fights
http://ufcstore.seenon.com/detail.php?p=111541&v=ufc_ufc_dvds_sets

Here is a really good Fedor Career DVD with all of his 33 fights and some bonus stuff

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Fedor-Emelianenko-MMA-career-set-8-DVD-all-33-fights--104415463?source=eisi

and maybe a Rash Guard for his MMA rolling

http://www.mmawarehouse.com/MMA-Rash-Guards-s/67.htm

I hope I helped you out


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

"The Smashing Machine" is a documentary about Mark Kerr that is supposed to be pretty good. I havent seen it yet, but ive heard its really good. Seems like an appropriate gift for a big mma fan.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

mmafighterwife said:


> Hi all,
> I'm sorry to make an account just for this question but I can't think of any ideas as to what to get my husband for Christmas.
> He has one his first two cage fights, he trains Jiu Jitsu EVERYDAY "& I mean everyday!" We have a wonderful School near us that has classes & other events Mon-Fri.
> 
> ...


Chuck's book was supposed to be pretty good.

A lot of people who follow MMA liked A Fighter's Heart, by Sam Sheridan.

The Tao of Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## mmafighterwife (Dec 5, 2009)

> Why do a lot of people write won as one? is just because they sound alike? or is it an acceptable meaning of the word one? Not trying to be an ass or anything, english is my second language so i wouldn't know.


No, you can most certainly not use "One" as "Won". 
My only explanation for that is usually my only reason to get online is to help other moms out with their toddlers, So I do a lot of One, two, three. Other than that just a mix up for me. 

Anyway, Thank you guys SO MUCH! I really like the rash guard Idea! I roll around with him a lot in our living room floor and I am constantly vacuuming and steam cleaning the floor to protect him against staph/bacterial infections. So this would be a GREAT Idea for him to use in our home & at his jiu Jitsu school or when he fights.
& Thanks for the book & video Ideas as well, I am going to read some more about them!


----------



## mmafighterwife (Dec 5, 2009)

swpthleg - I LOVE your signature!!
That's amazing! lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, Toxic did a great job. I wanted some of my MMA heroes rockin out. Arlovski can shred.

You might also consider a subscription to an MMA-related magazine.


----------

